# What are your Christmas plans?



## Edward (Dec 7, 2011)

Christmas, holidays, etc. 

I'll be spending quality time with my family. 
I might buy one cube (need a new 3x3), but mostly getting skate stuff and a lil' something for my lil' something. 

Let's get this thing rolling!


----------



## emolover (Dec 7, 2011)

Help cook Christmas dinner
Eat Christmas dinner
Wake up
Open presents
Ignore family for a week

Yep...


----------



## SpeedSolve (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm gonna cube. 
Cube.
Cube.
Play video games.
Catch up on homework.
Cube.
Read a page or two.


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Dec 7, 2011)

GOING TO CHINA FOR THE FIRST TIME!!!!

I hope to locate a competition, attend it, and videotape myself among a ton of other Chinese people solving cubes.

Being a black man in China, this should be fun. I just hope my 3.5 years of Mandarin Chinese is sufficient for survival. I'll be with a friend for the first week or so, but after that, he's going home, and I'll be stuck in China by myself for another 3-4 weeks. Naturally, I'm a little worried, but I'm sure I'll be okay.

If any Chinese cubers see this and are going to be in China for winter break, maybe we can meet up and you can show me around!


----------



## Achifaifa (Dec 7, 2011)

Christmas and new year with family. Rest of the time, study (Exams in january) and take pictures. And cube, OFC.


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 7, 2011)

Dec. 17: Drive to Tampa with my mom and dad to go see my brother and sister and their families. 

Dec. 25: 
Morning:
Get up, eat breakfast or something, see if Santa came, sit in the living room, wait for my lazy, sleepy mom and sister to get up and come out to the living room. Then open presents. We've always done it one person at a time, alternating, not just ripping everything open all at once, and I personally like it this way. Everyone gets to see what you got, and it makes it more exciting anticipating your next gift.

Afternoon:
Dad's side of the family comes over, we have dinner (lunch), and then open and give presents from relatives.

Dec. 25+ (Not sure of the exact date, possibly Dec. 29 or 30) Drive up to Lakeland to visit mom's side of the family and celebrate Christmas and New Years with them. (Also dinner and then presents, but we stay up for a couple days)


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 7, 2011)

Get drunk.


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 7, 2011)

staying drunk


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sobering up.


----------



## irontwig (Dec 7, 2011)

I'll celebrate Yule on the 24th with the family.


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 7, 2011)

Actually, Going to California for some time... don't know what else. Probably a few cubes I would buy with my own money.

Probably a bit of reading and getting ahead on AP European homework.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Dec 7, 2011)

get drunk again.
just kidding

stay with family without cubing...


----------



## Edmund (Dec 7, 2011)

Probably going to about 3 different highschool parties the week leading up to Christmas (my school gets off that Tuesday, so the parties are like tuesday/wednesday/friday i wanna say). I'll watch a crapload of movies like I always do over breaks. And then with the fam on the 24th/25th. Mainly I'm just staying at home doing my thing


----------



## Owen (Dec 7, 2011)

Edmund! I missed you!


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 7, 2011)

Eat Christmas food
Play games all day 
watch Die Hard (It's not christmas at my house until Die Hard is watched)

and chuck snow at people... If this useless country ever gets any


----------



## Hershey (Dec 7, 2011)

Meh, my Saturnalia consists of celebrating my birthday (which is early in the morning at Dec 25 at 5:00 am) and getting presents.


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Meh, my Saturnalia consists of celebrating my birthday (which is early in the morning at Dec 25 at 5:00 am) and getting presents.


 
YOUR BIRTHDAY IS ON CHRISTMAS TOO!?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 7, 2011)

Get drunk....get high...enjoy presents and food.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Dec 7, 2011)

1.)cube until i get sub 30
2.)FFFFFFFFAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRRYYYYYYYYYY TTTTTTTAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIILLLLLLLLLL MUST CATCH UP FROM 55 TO UPDATED IN A WEEK
3.)install a new graphics card i'm getting
4.)play MS, LoL, and MW3
5.)cube
6.)Cube


----------



## ZamHalen (Dec 7, 2011)

Step 1:Go home and eat lots
Step2: Drum Corp Camp
Step 3: Come home and eat lots
Step4: enjoy other days of vacation.
Step 5:complain about going to school.

That's it.


----------



## zerkelas (Dec 7, 2011)

Probably spend time with my family, of course get & give some presents in the morning, help prepare Christmas dinner, and procrastinate on the major projects I have due right after break.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 8, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Actually, Going to California for some time... don't know what else. Probably a few cubes I would buy with my own money.
> 
> Probably a bit of reading and getting ahead on AP European homework.


Ha! we have so much in common...i'm in AP euro and i'm going to california too! where are you going exactly? i'm going to san diego.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 8, 2011)

Poop on the Christmas tree and sleep through Christmas day.


----------



## insane569 (Dec 8, 2011)

Sleep
Cube
Minecraft
Black ops
Complain about the stupidity of people in this world
Argue with the fam and others
Gonna be alot of FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU(n)


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Dec 8, 2011)

Open presents
Sleep 
Eat
And then sleep some more
Minecraft
Did I mention I'm going to sleep?


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 8, 2011)

insane569 said:


> Black ops


REALLY??!!! NO MW3!!!!????


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 8, 2011)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> REALLY??!!! NO MW3!!!!????


REALLY? CALL OF DUTY!!!????


...lame.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 8, 2011)

AgentKuo said:


> REALLY? CALL OF DUTY!!!????
> 
> 
> ...lame.


 
MW3 was introduced to me by my brother...i'm not that into it, i just like to bother people


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Dec 8, 2011)

-Go to Florida for 4 days
-Go to Michigan to celebrate Christmas Eve/Christmas with family
-Come back day after Christmas
-Play Skyrim
-Watch ponies
-Cube

Also ponies. And Skyrim.


----------



## emolover (Dec 8, 2011)

I thinks it's time to stop with your "pony" addiction, we all know what it means. (Its code for drugs)

Figured you mother ****ers out!!!!!!


----------



## insane569 (Dec 8, 2011)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> REALLY??!!! NO MW3!!!!????


 
Black ops its harder to quickscope people so i enjoy it more.


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 8, 2011)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> Ha! we have so much in common...i'm in AP euro and i'm going to california too! where are you going exactly? i'm going to san diego.


 
Blood brothers dude, I am also going to San Diego!

Edit:


insane569 said:


> Off topic
> ONE THOUSAND POST


 
This is in the OFF TOPIC forum


----------



## insane569 (Dec 8, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Blood brothers dude, I am also going to San Diego!


 
Off topic
ONE THOUSAND POST


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 8, 2011)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> Open presents
> Sleep
> Eat
> And then sleep some more
> ...


 
No.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 8, 2011)

Going to the Gala.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 8, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Blood brothers dude, I am also going to San Diego!


 NO WAY! we should have a meet-up!


----------



## Carrot (Dec 8, 2011)

Watch ponies
Sleep
Cube
Presents
$$$!!!
Watch more ponies
Watch numb3rs (all seasons..)
Sleep some more
Watch ponies
more $$!
Did I forget to mention that I have to watch ponies?


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 8, 2011)

Odder said:


> Watch numb3rs (all seasons..)


 
<3333333333333333333333333333333333

Mine :

Wake up
Helping my sister make Christmas breakfast for the family
Eating Christmas breakfast with the family
Presents
Free time probably used to cube and experiment with presents I got (Square-1 and Pyraminx please?  )
Off to Grandma's house
Time with the family
Presents there
Off to other Grandma's house
Moar time with the family
Presents there
Go home
Moar free time
Don't go to sleep

<3 Christmas


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 8, 2011)

Wake up
Get up at maybe 3pm
Play terraria
Cube maybe
Terraria
Go to sleep at 6:30am


----------



## LucieB (Dec 9, 2011)

Go and see my boyfriend, for five days (that's too short to me...) cause he lives relatively far away ^.^
Then Xmas with Dad, Mom, sister and brother, hope I'll receive my DaYan Zanchi =D
Then enjoy my DaYan during the rest of holidays, about 35 days... yeah, 2nd semester begins 30th January for me ! 
I love university !


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 9, 2011)

Go cube with Potts in an IHOP late at night.


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 9, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Go cube with Potts in an IHOP late at night.


 
why would anyone in full possession of his or her mental faculties voluntarily go to an IHOP


----------



## garcijo (Dec 9, 2011)

1. Go to Vancouver
2. Cubing
3. Zelda SS
4. Watch all the seasons of How I met your mother
5. Zelda SS
6. Cubing
7. Zelda SS
8. Cubing


----------



## marcobelotti (Dec 9, 2011)

i'll stay at my second house....so i won't have internet probably...so 18 days without Speedsolving.com and italian rubik's community...
*For holidays from 23rd december to 9th january*
1.Cubing a lot (40 megaminx solves for each day)
2.Ice skating with my friends
3.Bob with my friends
4.Last day of the yeararty with my friends!
5.Sleep from2 a.m. to 12a.m.
6.Eveningut with my friends
*Christmas Day*
1-Wake up
2-Open my presents 
3-Christmas lunch
4-No dinner because mi xmas lunch will have lot of foods
5-watch tv


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 9, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> why would anyone in full possession of his or her mental faculties voluntarily go to an IHOP


 Yes, especially when Denny's exists.


----------



## LucieB (Dec 9, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Go cube with Potts in an IHOP late at night.


 
Maybe my question will seam to be stupid...
But what is an IHOP ?
(I have to precise I'm French, maybe that's why I can't understand...  )


----------



## 4. (Dec 9, 2011)

LucieB said:


> Maybe my question will seam to be stupid...
> But what is an IHOP ?
> (I have to precise I'm French, maybe that's why I can't understand...  )


 
International House of Pancakes. Google is your friend.


----------



## Eleredo (Dec 9, 2011)

Cubing until my fingers fall off.


----------



## LucieB (Dec 9, 2011)

@ 4. : You're right, I should have had the google-reflex ... :$
But anyway, an International House of Pancakes, it could be very funny...


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 9, 2011)

AgentKuo said:


> Yes, especially when Denny's exists.


 Denny's is probably the worst restaurant I have EVER eaten at. They don't even use real eggs.


IMSLOW1097 said:


> NO WAY! we should have a meet-up!


 Yes! I could PM you my number and you (Or I) hit you up. 
I will be there 21st -31st


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 10, 2011)

Adding watching Angel Beats, FMA (Maybe Brotherhood), and possible effapee.


----------

